# Scale of Interest



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

Most of us have more than a casual interest in O-Gauge Model Railroading. If you fit into this category (and I hope you do) on a scale of 1-10, where to you place your level of interest.

It will be interesting to see the responses. I will start this question with my interest that I place at a ten (10) .


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

As the years go by, I find my level to be dwindling, now between a 5 and 6.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

It was a 10 about 5 years ago, I would put my interest level now at 8 and dropping.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

A solid 10. I've loved trains all my life.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I have been back into trains since the late 60's and still interested all these years later. I'm still a 10 and always will be.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

I judge interest by time allocated. Based on that, I am lucky to get a 5. Would prefer it to be 8 or so but things have to fall in place for that to happen. With my interest in offshore fishing, it is hard to to envision a 10 at present although physical condition can change overnight at age 68.

That said, we are doing the best that we can do at present and have to be satisfied with that. Except I am not.

Good question Brian!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

10

By the way. I just found out that you have to have at least 5 characters to post a message.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

12


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd definitely say close to a 10, although that has the tendency of dropping somewhat during the summer. Spending 11 hours in a steam locomotive cab on a 95 degree July day can be known to cause that


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

By the way. I just found out that you have to have at least 5 characters to post a message.[/QUOTE]

Maybe characters should carry over like cell phone minutes. By the way, it took 72 characters to tell us it only takes 5.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Think I'm an 8 but my wife (Kathy) says it's a 12.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Since October '13, a 10.

What's unusual is it didn't decline during summer months since returning in '13.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

10:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

8, 9, 10, what's the difference, they're all just numbers.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I am more interested in O-Gauge trains than anything so it gets a 10.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

That's hard to put a number on. Year round I travel all over the US participating in competition shooting matches. When I get home after cleaning, and reloading for next round, I like to relax running trains and early mornings while wife sleeps or overnight inn Motels I like to assemble kits for the layout. I'm always thinking of my layout d how to improve it. But to give it a solid 10 wouldn't be right, so a solid 8 would be more appropriate.
Sorry it took so much space to explain.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

As my life long hobby, I'm in as a 10+, for O gauge and model railroading in general.

In fact, as they close the lid on my casket someday, I'll lean out as say "I'm still a ten"!


----------



## DIAMANTITO LINES (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm a 10.. Since I was 4 years old, and I turn 50 this year...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All these people claiming to be a 10, that's not possible. 

There is only ONE ten! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Have to agree with you there John.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

OK. Then my interest in model trains is a 9.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Between October York and April York its an 8. Between April York and October York its a 2. Once it warms up I am out of the house.

Pete


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

I would say a 9.5. Sometimes I think I am addicted to trains and I should go to support meetings. Although in the summer it usually goes down as I play with my old cars.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Lehigh74, Speaking of characters, this forum definitely includes more than 5 of 'em. Some are certified characters, some seem to be certifiable. But good guys all.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

GRJohn, she's a lot older than 10 now, isn't she?  Funny how numbers, sort of like my sagging chin, slip after Father Time gets his say...only speaking for myself, of course... BTW, instead of affixing a number on my love of trains, let me just say that in the worst times of my life as an addict decades ago, I never lost my intense passion and loyalty for O gauge trains. I remember sitting somewhere gooned out on several hits of pure LSD totally enjoying my tiny collection of two engines and 4 items of rolling stock while reading the latest issues of OGR and CTT. I lost guitars to pawn shops in those days, but never once considered selling my Virginian trainmaster or my quality Alcos...


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Although only a 8 these days I did place orders this week for the LOTS convention car ( Yuengling Brewery reefer ) and the LCCA convention car ( label your own container intermodal car ).

Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

Now John, you did discover the number *"10"*.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Unlike many of you on this forum, I don't live for the bi-annual York train shows and post here every day. My interest in O gauge railroading is beginning to dwindle again. So right now I'm about a 5.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

7


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Rock solid ten.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

In the colder months, O Scale is a 10, G is a 5. When Spring comes, G takes over the 10, and O drops to 7.


----------



## Railrunnin (Dec 24, 2015)

My interest level has waxed and waned many times during my life. The last ten years I am a solid 9, and this is with nothing than a circle of track on the carpet to run my trains.

Paul


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

7 right now but when I get back home It will be a 10 again.


----------



## Casey10s (Jan 20, 2011)

About a 5 or 6. This is just one of several things that keep me busy.

Right now, it is time to string a tennis racquet, then take the dog to the part, work on getting a car ready for nicer weather, and then play tennis. No trains today.


----------



## Train Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm in non motivated mode right now. 

N Scale. The urge comes and goes.


----------



## Train Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

Casey10s said:


> About a 5 or 6. This is just one of several things that keep me busy.
> 
> Right now, it is time to string a tennis racquet, then take the dog to the part, work on getting a car ready for nicer weather, and then play tennis. No trains today.


PMs working for me now!


----------



## Train Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

The auto subscription thing takes some time to disable. Even after changing he setting I guess it still keeps subscribing you for a while.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Brian: My interest in toy or model trains is specifically O gauge. That said, my interest, although solely O Gauge is about a 6. I do have other interests, that occupy my time and focus. Creative writing is an equal 6 to that of model railroading. Other pursuits occupy both my interest and time, so that one specific thing can not be all things to me. But, for free time, and for pure relaxation O Gauge railroading is up there at the top. Perhaps, I am trying to be too versatile.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

9.5 I have been loosing interest in live steam because of the members of my club. So I have been doing more three rail as of late.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

My interest in O gauge is split evenly with my interest in creative writing. I would put them at an even six. I can't go any higher, because I have other interests and commitments that demand my time and focus.


----------



## Casey10s (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey what happen to my post? Is this OGR in disguise?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

John just wanted to rub it in on some of us old guys that can barely remember those days.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

John just wanted to remind some of us old guys about the old days.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Again, I get a tough act to follow!

I say fluctuates between 8-10. Mostly the higher numbers.
Since my first AF silver passenger train at the age of 7, it's been the big gauges.
(That is exactly 60 years ago for me)


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Casey10s said:


> Hey what happen to my post? Is this OGR in disguise?


Casey,
We must have had the same problem. I posted my first message just above and it didn't show.Maybe I deleted it? So I post another. Same thing. So skip it. Today they are both here.
OK.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

BobS said:


> Brian: My interest in toy or model trains is specifically O gauge. That said, my interest, although solely O Gauge is about a 6. I do have other interests, that occupy my time and focus. Creative writing is an equal 6 to that of model railroading. Other pursuits occupy both my interest and time, so that one specific thing can not be all things to me. But, for free time, and for pure relaxation O Gauge railroading is up there at the top. Perhaps, I am trying to be too versatile.


Well, there's nothing wrong with versatility, Bob. You know what they say, "Variety is the spice of life."


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Up until recently, my interest would be equally split between O and Standard, but I'm finding my interest in Standard Gauge getting closer to a 10 and O Gauge getting closer t a zero. 

Thanks to USA Track and Ross Custom Switches, the infrastructure for running Standard Gauge trains has never been better. I wish I could say the same for prewar O Gauge. If my O-Gauge trains weren't family heirlooms, I'd sell them all and buy more Standard Gauge in a heartbeat.


----------



## Charlie (Sep 19, 2015)

Interesting question Brian:

I would place me in the “8” category. While I do have a small layout at home, I get much more excited about shows (either operating or just visiting with friends) or just sharing the hobby with friends through open house visits or just talking about toy trains. The O scale show “March Meet” is coming up and it offers another chance to meet with like minded people.

Charlie


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

John, something wrong with this thread. Some posts are missing. Noticed it last evening.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, a bunch of threads have a lot of missing messages, I'm having the VS folks look into it.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

rogruth said:


> OK. Then my interest in model trains is a 9.


Well, it really is 10.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Model Railroading is my stress relief. It keeps me sane (my opinion only ). I am involved in some way every day, even if it is a small way. Definitely a 10.


----------

